# Input on Mount Washington



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

My cousins live on Vancouver Island and invited me out this season for some riding. Just wondering what people that have gone there have thought of it. 

I know it can get windy, but they get a lot of snow.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I tried to hit Tuckerman's Ravine on Mt. Washington every year while in school up in New England, but the cards never played out right. Its the place to go for late season in New England. Here's a link to a site and forum with everything you'll need to know...

Time for Tuckerman - The Consummate Guide to Skiing Tuckerman Ravine


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Just to be sure, I'm talking about Mount Washington on Vancouver Island in British Columbia


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Wooops, i dunno anything about that mt washington


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

It's pretty rad! It's very wet heavy coastal snow, but they get a ton! Often their mid-season base is over 400cm, with an annual snowfall over 1000cm. The new backside terrain is where it's at, plenty of pow, cliffs, steep trees. If you have the chance totally go tear it up!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Enjoy the assraping on the ferry ticket.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Westjet (Canada's version of Southwestern) flies to the island. No ferry. Sounds like I'm hitting up the west this year now! Thanks for the input


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

brocoli said:


> Westjet (Canada's version of Southwestern) flies to the island. No ferry. Sounds like I'm hitting up the west this year now! Thanks for the input


And have you researched the fares? And where the airport is located in relation to Courtenay?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Well my cousins live on the island, they already offered to grab me from the airport. Said they are just under an hour away from Mt. Wash. And fares, well WestJet is having a 50% off sale so I am going to grab them now. 

Any input on when to go? Either Dec or Mid-Jan. What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

And the airport is in Comox which is an hour drive to their place.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

december if you like rocks, mid-january if you like a warm breeze


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Grabbed a flight mid Jan. Came to $500 all fees and taxes in. Can't wait. Just found out I'll be staying at my Aunts house which is apparently 15 minutes from the mountain and I'll have it all to myself! I'm pumped! Thanks you guys for your help


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

It'll be good if there is snow this year, last season we had rocks up until february/early march because it was such a pitiful season. It can be great conditions to ride in but my biggest pet peeve is all the runs are really short compared to other mountains so you spend way too much time in lift lines


----------



## JohnBron65 (Jan 19, 2009)

when are you going?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

sure mt.washington has 1000cm each year...
sure mt.washington has a mid season base of 400cm each year...
but wait, those numbers are rain! i hope you packed your wet suit / rain coat over top. 

just kidding. i love to make fun of that. people call BC and Washington Wet. Then you go to Whistler and Baker and get SOAKED... Then you go to mount washington and get completely wet... lol wettest snow in the world. 30cm overnight = shallow end of a swimmin pool.

seriously though, the terrain is sick!:cheeky4:


----------

